# Materials



## rake60 (Jul 10, 2007)

My favorite materials shop is the saw shop where I earn my paycheck.
We're lucky the company allows us to buy stock by the inch at their cost.
They don't always have the particular material I need for any given 
project so these two online stores are my 2ed and 3ed favorites.
Both will sell small quantities at reasonable prices.

Online Metals http://www.onlinemetals.com/

McMaster Carr http://www.mcmaster.com/

Oh I forgot one...
Industrial Metal Sales http://www.industrialmetalsales.com/index.html
Click their "Drop Pieces" link down the left hand menu for great pricing on
bar ends.


----------

